# [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut & Hydronaut



## minicoopers (13. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Overclocker ist man immer auf der Suche nach der besten Performance. Dies fängt schon bei der Auswahl der Komponenten an.
 Hierunter fällt neben dem Mainboard, der CPU, des Ram auch die Wärmeleitpaste. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist eine der wichtigsten, wenn nicht sogar die wichtigste Komponente.
 Durch die Verwendung einer schlechten Wärmeleitpaste verschenkt man schnell viel Leistung. Daher ist es immer wichtig auf der Suche nach  einer guten Wärmeleitpaste zu sein.

Mit Thermal Grizzly ist nun ein weiterer Hersteller für Wärmeleitpasten auf dem Markt.  Thermal Grizzly hat in seiner ersten Produktlinie vier Wärmeleitprodukte. 
Folgende Produkte gehören dazu: Kryonaut, Hydronaut, Aeronaut und minus pad.

In meinem Review werde ich die Kryonaut und die Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste näher beleuchten. 
Die Wärmeleitpasten sind seit dem 11.06 im Handel erhältlich. Als erster Deutscher Händler hat Caseking die WLP im Angebot. 


​ 

*Allgemeines über Thermal Grizzly*

Thermal Grizzly ist eine deutscher Hersteller, der seinen Sitz im Norden Deutschlands hat. Vor ca. einem Jahr hat Thermal Grizzly angefangen die Zusammensetzungen ihrer Produkte zu klassifizieren und zu entwickeln. Bei der Produktentwicklung hat der Extrem Overclocker der8auer mitgeholfen um die Interessen der Overclocking Szene mit in die Entwicklung einzubringen.

*Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste*

Das Wort "Kryo", welches auf Deutsch "Kalt" heißt, spielt auf den vom Hersteller angedachten Einsatzbereich dieser Wärmeleitpaste an. Denn laut Herstellerangaben ist diese Wärmeleitpaste speziell für Overclocker entwickelt worden. Aber auch im Industriebereich bei kritischen Kühlsystemen soll diese Wärmeleitpaste Einzug erhalten.
Die Kryonaut WLP verwendet eine spezielle Trägerstruktur, wodurch sichergestellt ist, dass selbst bei 80°C noch kein Austrocknungsprozess beginnt. 




Wärmeleitfähigkeit|12,5 wm/k
Viskosität|120-170 Pas
Spez. Gewicht|3,7g
Temperatur|-200°C / +350°C
Inhalt|1,5ml / 5,55g      und 3ml / 11,1g

*Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste*

Die Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste soll laut Herstellerangaben ebenfalls für Overclocking geeignet sein. Sie wurde jedoch nicht speziell für Overclocking entwickelt. Die eigentliche Zielgruppe sind die Nutzer von großflächigen Kühlkörpern. D.h. die Wärmeleitpaste ist z.B. sehr gut für Wasserkühlsysteme geeignet und soll für diese Nutzergruppe eine Wärmeleitpaste mit einem attraktivem  Preis/Leistungsverhältnis darstellen. Durch die silikonfreie Trägerstruktur hat die WLP ein sehr geringes Eigengewicht und eine hohe Flexibilität, welche das Auftragen auf den Komponenten vereinfacht.



Wärmeleitfähigkeit|11,8 wm/k
Viskosität|140-190 Pas
Spez. Gewicht|2,6g/ cm3
Temperatur|-200°C / +350°C
Inhalt|1,5ml / 3,9g      und 3ml / 7,8g

Beide Wärmeleitpasten werden in einer schwarzen Verpackung ausgeliefert. Thermal Grizzly hat sich auch hier Gedanken gemacht, um es Nutzern etwas zu vereinfachen. Die Verpackung kann komplett ohne Hilfsmittel geöffnet werden. An der oberen  Seite kann die Verpackung einfach geöffnet werden. Hierzu muss lediglich an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle (Einkerbungen) die Packung aufgerissen werden. Darunter verbirgt sich ein „Klippsystem“ welches das Wiederverschließen der Verpackung ermöglicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schaut man nun in die Verpackung findet man neben einer Spritze, in der die WLP ist eine kurze und anschauliche Bedienungsanleitung. Weiterhin kann man noch zwei Adapter in der Verpackung finden. Die Adapter erleichtert das gleichmäßige und ordentliche Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste. Sobald die Kappe der Spritze abgenommen wurde, bietet sich die Möglichkeit eine der beigelegten Adapter auf die Spritze anzubringen. Beide Adapter sind identisch. Der zweite Adapter dient 
daher lediglich als Ersatz.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nach so viel Theorie kommt nun der Praxistest.


Mein Testsystem sieht wie folgt aus:

*Hardware*


Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VI Impact 
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k 
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipjawsX @ 2133MHz 
*Software*


Windows 7 SP1 32 bit 
Core Temp 
Prime95 
CPU-Z 




Jede Wärmeleitpaste wird drei Mal aufgetragen und gemessen. Nach jeder Messung werden die CPU sowie der Kühler mit Alkohol gereinigt, damit für jeden Test eine „saubere“ Ausgangslage geschaffen ist. Um die Temperatur zu bestimmen lese ich nach 15min. in Core Temp die maximal erreichte Temperatur ab, die die CPU in Prime95 erreicht hat. Während des Tests läuft die CPU mit 4GHz bei einer Spannung von 1,2V. Von den Ergebnissen der einzelnen Durchläufe einer WLP wird der Mittelwert berechnet.
Neben den beiden Wärmeleitpasten  von Thermal Grizzly werden noch 10 weitere Wärmeleitpasten getestet um genügend Vergleichsmaterial zu haben. Darunter fallen WLP von Geild, Arctic Silver, Noctua, Alpenföhn und einigen mehr. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Im Test konnten sich beide Wärmeleitpasten von Thermal Grizzly sehr gut auftragen lassen. Dies liegt zum einen an der Konsistenz, welche das Auftragen erleichtert, jedoch auch an dem Adapter, der bei der Lieferung enthalten ist. Die Ergebnisse sprechen ebenfalls für sich. Einmal Platz eins mit der Kryonaut und einen sehr guten dritten Platz mit der Hydronaut. Die Gelid Extreme wurde somit von dem ersten Platz verdrängt. Thermal Grizzly hat mit den Wärmeleitpasten meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Arbeit geleistet. Der Temperaturunterschied zur Gelid Extreme ist in meinem Test zwar nicht sehr hoch gewesen, jedoch werde ich in Zukunft auf die Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste wechseln. Sie kann neben dem Temperaturvorteil wesentlich leichter aufgetragen werden als das Produkt von Gelid. Dies wird zum einen durch den beigelegten Adapter aber auch durch die Konsistenz gewährleistet. Das einzige was man eventuell verbessern könnte ist, dass der Adapter etwas fester ist und beim Auftragen nicht so viel nachgibt.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Schönes Review 

Gibt es eine Info vom Hersteller wie lange die Paste haltbar ist, bzw. nicht austrocknet?


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Sehr schönes Review.


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review.





Abductee schrieb:


> Schönes Review



Vielen Dank 



Abductee schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Info vom Hersteller wie lange die Paste haltbar ist, bzw. nicht austrocknet?



Eine genaue Angabe konnte ich auf der Hersteller Seite leider nicht finden. Werde das aber in Erfahrung bringen und sobald ich mehr weiß hier posten


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Feines Review, gefällt mir  

Ich durfte die Kryonaut ja auch schon unter LN² testen und kann sie wärmstens (bzw. kühlstens ) empfehlen


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Softy schrieb:


> Feines Review, gefällt mir
> 
> Ich durfte die Kryonaut ja auch schon unter LN² testen und kann sie wärmstens (bzw. kühlstens ) empfehlen



Danke 

Ja unter Kälte sollte der Unterschied auch nochmal größer sein. Eventuell kommt dazu nochmal etwas in Zukunft


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

sehr gutes review... na dann werd ich in zukunft auch mal das deutsche unternemen unterstüzen 
bin gespannt ob sich es in der wakü auch iregendwie bemerkbar macht^^


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> sehr gutes review... na dann werd ich in zukunft auch mal das deutsche unternemen unterstüzen
> bin gespannt ob sich es in der wakü auch iregendwie bemerkbar macht^^



Danke 

Einen Unterschied solltest du eigentlich schon merken, wenn du nicht gerade die Gelid Extreme hast


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

natürlich habe ich die gelid...was erwartest du denn? 
wenn dann soll schon das letzte aus den teilen rausgeholt werden^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Ich hatte sie auch schon vor dem Verkauf in den Fingern. 
Sie lässt sich genau so gut verstreichen wie einen MX-2 oder MX-4.
Die Adapter sind so weich damit der Anpressdruck genau der richtige ist zum verstreichen nicht zuviel Druck ausgeübt werden kann !
Wie bei den Dr. Best Zahnbürsten und so 

Guter kurz Test ! Bestätigt meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> natürlich habe ich die gelid...was erwartest du denn?
> wenn dann soll schon das letzte aus den teilen rausgeholt werden^^



Haben ja nicht alle  
Oft ist ja die MX 2 oder 4 weitverbreitet 



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie auch schon vor dem Verkauf in den Fingern.
> Sie lässt sich genau so gut verstreichen wie einen MX-2 oder MX-4.
> Die Adapter sind so weich damit der Anpressdruck genau der richtige ist zum verstreichen nicht zuviel Druck ausgeübt werden kann !
> Wie bei den Dr. Best Zahnbürsten und so
> ...


Ja das ist m.M.n ein großer Vorteil, dass sie nicht so "schwerfällig" beim verstreichen ist wie z.b. die Gelid.

Bei den Adpatern muss man halt das richtige Tempo finden, damit es ordentlich wird. Wenn man zu schnell ist, wird das selten etwas


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

ich denke aber mal das man das relativ schnell herausfindet das rictige tempo oder?
weil wenn ja würde ich das auch par freunden empfehlen die das talent haben ihre cpu in wlp zu tränken...


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Ja ist nicht wirklich schwer herauszufinden  
Wenn man etwas langsamer streicht passt das meistens. Nur beim zu schnellen streichen gibt der Adapter etwas mehr nach.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

merci dann weis ich was ich empfehle^^
weil bis nächste woche brauh nen freund neue wlp wegen nem cpu wechsel...da werd ich die doch gleich ma empfelen und testen^^


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Damit machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Mich würde ja mal schwer interessieren wie die WLP im Vergleich zur MX4 dasteht. 
Wie viele Anwendungen sind mit so einer 1,5g-Tube drin? 

War zugegebenerweise erstmal über die Mengen die ThermalGrizzly anbietet etwas verwundert, aber als mir klar war dass 1,5ml 5,6g sind...


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

naja die gelid schlägt die mx4...die kyronaut die gelid... ich denke man kann sich vorstelen wie das ganze dann in etwas aussiet xD

aber so nen test darüber wäre schon interesant


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal schwer interessieren wie die WLP im Vergleich zur MX4 dasteht.
> Wie viele Anwendungen sind mit so einer 1,5g-Tube drin?
> 
> War zugegebenerweise erstmal über die Mengen die ThermalGrizzly anbietet etwas verwundert, aber als mir klar war dass 1,5ml 5,6g sind...



Den Test mit der MX4 kann ich gerne nachreichen 


Ca. 15 Anwendungen sind mit der 1,5ml Spritze möglich


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

is bestelt die kyronaut... aba 22€ für 11g? naja 5,5 kosten 14 euro... da hab ich gespart xD
bin gespant was si leistet


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> is bestelt die kyronaut... aba 22€ für 11g? naja 5,5 kosten 14 euro... da hab ich gespart xD
> bin gespant was si leistet



Grund dafür hat der8auer bereits geschrieben 



der8auer schrieb:


> Was den Preis angeht will ich betonen, dass Thermal-Grizzly die Produkte  in Deutschland in einer Werkstatt für Menschen mit Behinderungen  herstellen bzw. verpacken/bedrucken lässt. Das kostet zwar um ein  vielfaches mehr als in China, aber so unterstützen wir unsere  Gesellschaft. Bin kein Freund von Geiz-Ist-Geil.



Gute Ware hatte aber schon immer ihren Preis


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

jo kla... das hatte ich überlesen mit den behinderten... n grund mehr die zu kaufen....
mir gings in erster linie daraum nen deutschem unternemen beim start zu helfen 
you know, qualität von daheim^^


----------



## Taximan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Ich störe ja nur ungern die Kuschelrunde, aber der Preis ist für meine Begriffe eindeutig zu hoch. 

Da sind einige Konkurrenzprodukte nicht nur in der Leistung besser, sondern auch im Preis deutlich niedriger. 

Ich persönlich habe nie mehr als 5-10 Teuro ausgegeben, für die ( wirklich ) paar Gramm. Das wird ja wie flüssiges Gold verhöckert.


----------



## Axonia (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Schönes Review Mini


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Taximan schrieb:


> Ich störe ja nur ungern die Kuschelrunde, aber der Preis ist für meine Begriffe eindeutig zu hoch.
> 
> Da sind einige Konkurrenzprodukte nicht nur in der Leistung besser, sondern auch im Preis deutlich niedriger.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe nie mehr als 5-10 Teuro ausgegeben, für die ( wirklich ) paar Gramm. Das wird ja wie flüssiges Gold verhöckert.



Welche Konkurrenzprodukte sind denn besser?


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



der8auer schrieb:


> Welche Konkurrenzprodukte sind denn besser?



Hm, da hat wohl jemand einfach nicht richtig gelesen. 

B2T: Werde mir die (deine) Paste erst mal zulegen, interessante Werte.


----------



## minicoopers (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Taximan schrieb:


> Ich störe ja nur ungern die Kuschelrunde, aber der Preis ist für meine Begriffe eindeutig zu hoch.
> 
> Da sind einige Konkurrenzprodukte nicht nur in der Leistung besser, sondern auch im Preis deutlich niedriger.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe nie mehr als 5-10 Teuro ausgegeben, für die ( wirklich ) paar Gramm. Das wird ja wie flüssiges Gold verhöckert.


Das Produkt würde ich auch gerne sehen 





der8auer schrieb:


> Welche Konkurrenzprodukte sind denn besser?


----------



## Taximan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

@der8auer

Ich nehms einfach mal mit Humor, aber vielleicht kommt dir das ja bekannt vor :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Liqiud Ultra kostet in diversen Shops ca. 9Teuro ( ink. Versand !!), das mal als Beispiel.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Taximan ich versteh deinen Post nicht !? Erkläre mir das mal


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Taximan schrieb:


> @der8auer
> 
> Ich nehms einfach mal mit Humor, aber vielleicht kommt dir das ja bekannt vor :
> 
> Die Liqiud Ultra kostet in diversen Shops ca. 9Teuro ( ink. Versand !!), das mal als Beispiel.



Es gibt einen guten Grund wieso die 3 LiquidMetal Produkte mit einem roten Kasten markiert sind. Das ist so als würdest du einen Luftkühler mit einem Wasserkühler vergleichen. Sollte klar sein dass wir von konventionellen Pasten gesprochen haben.

edit: Die Kryonaut wurde vor allem für extreme overclocker entwickelt. LiquidMetal wird je nach genauer Legierung zwischen 7 und 10°C fest und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit nimmt dann stark ab.  Ich habe das mal mit einem AMD FX-8350 und LN2 getestet. Max clock mit Kryonaut waren etwa 8230 MHz. Mit LiquidMetal war bei 7600 MHz Schluss.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Tolles Review.

Wird meine Paste wenn Ich auf WaKü umrüsten.


----------



## Taximan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

*Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste*

Die Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste soll laut Herstellerangaben ebenfalls für  Overclocking geeignet sein. Sie wurde jedoch nicht speziell für  Overclocking entwickelt. Die eigentliche Zielgruppe sind die Nutzer von  großflächigen Kühlkörpern. D.h. die Wärmeleitpaste ist z.B. sehr gut für  Wasserkühlsysteme geeignet und soll für diese Nutzergruppe eine  Wärmeleitpaste mit einem attraktivem  Preis/Leistungsverhältnis  darstellen.

Nicht das hier jetzt Mißverständnisse entstehen. Im Text wird eindeutig von Wasserkühlung, welche ich auch betreibe, geschrieben. Von konventionellen Mitteln hab ich nix gelesen. 

Die Liquid Ultra wird ja oft zitiert, in Verbindung mit Luft-und Wasserkühlung. Darauf hat sich mein Post bezogen, ebenso der Preis.

Ich bin ja lernbereit, deshalb


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



Taximan schrieb:


> *Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste*
> 
> Die Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste soll laut Herstellerangaben ebenfalls für  Overclocking geeignet sein. Sie wurde jedoch nicht speziell für  Overclocking entwickelt. Die eigentliche Zielgruppe sind die Nutzer von  großflächigen Kühlkörpern. D.h. die Wärmeleitpaste ist z.B. sehr gut für  Wasserkühlsysteme geeignet und soll für diese Nutzergruppe eine  Wärmeleitpaste mit einem attraktivem  Preis/Leistungsverhältnis  darstellen.
> 
> ...


Ja die Hydronaut ist auch für WaKü. Sie kostet 9,5€ derzeit. Ist somit preislich mit LiquidMetal auf einem Niveau. Auch wenn man das eigentlich nicht vergleichen kann....
Die Kyronaut, die 15€ kostet ist primär für Overclocking und spielt die Vorteile unter extremer Kälte noch mehr aus. Sie platziert sich unter Luft ja schon ganz vorne. ....


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*



minicoopers schrieb:


> unter Kälte sollte der Unterschied auch  nochmal größer sein. Eventuell kommt dazu nochmal etwas in Zukunft



Das wäre natürlich sehr interessant 



der8auer schrieb:


> Es gibt einen guten Grund wieso die 3 LiquidMetal Produkte mit einem roten Kasten markiert sind. Das ist so als würdest du einen Luftkühler mit einem Wasserkühler vergleichen. Sollte klar sein dass wir von konventionellen Pasten gesprochen haben.
> 
> edit: Die Kryonaut wurde vor allem für extreme overclocker entwickelt. LiquidMetal wird je nach genauer Legierung zwischen 7 und 10°C fest und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit nimmt dann stark ab.  Ich habe das mal mit einem AMD FX-8350 und LN2 getestet. Max clock mit Kryonaut waren etwa 8230 MHz. Mit LiquidMetal war bei 7600 MHz Schluss.



Hinzu kommt noch die Sauerei, wenn man das Liquid Metal mal wieder entfernen will und die eingeschränkte Kompatibilität, falls die Legierung der Bodenplatte des CPU-Kühlers Aluminium enthält. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung   

Mal abgesehen von der Gefahr, dass man das Mainboard schrotten kann, wenn aus Versehen etwas von dem Liquid Metal Kram aufs Board tropft.

Daher ist das mit dem Liquid Metal vs. konventionelle WLP ein Äpfel-Birnen Vergleich


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juni 2015)

Um die Leistung der Kryonaut mit einem weiteren Praxisbeispiel zu belegen.
OC bei einem 4790 non k. Mit der alten WLP war  bei einem BLCK von  107 schluss.

Mit der Kryonaut liefen 107,8 durch den XTU. Steigerung um 11 Punkte nur durch eine andere WLP !

Vorher:

[hwbot=2741081]submission[/hwbot]

Nachher:

[hwbot=2899558]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

nice nice 
meine solte nächste woche ankomen..damit kan ich dan den frisch geschlifenen i7 920 bissel quälen...ma schaun was bei rum kommt  welten gut ist die cpu anscheinend ned...aber was wil man bei luftkühlung erwarten?^^


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut & Hydronaut*

Bei mir war es auch "nur" WaKü


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

hehe kommt aufn neuen prozzi dann drauf [emoji14]


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2015)

Nochmal ein kleines Feedback von meiner Seite: Gerade war ein User aus dem Forum hier, weil er ziemliche Temperaturprobleme mit seinem PC hatte. Unter anderem haben wir die Wärmeleitpaste gegen die Grizzly Kryonaut getauscht. Hat 6-7 °C Temperaturunterschied unter Prime95 gebracht


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juli 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleines Feedback von meiner Seite: Gerade war ein User aus dem Forum hier, weil er ziemliche Temperaturprobleme mit seinem PC hatte. Unter anderem haben wir die Wärmeleitpaste gegen die Grizzly Kryonaut getauscht. Hat 6°C Temperaturunterschied unter Prime95 gebracht


Schön zu hören das sich die WLP nun immer weiter verbreitet und auch bei anderen zu positiven Veränderungen bei den Temperaturen sorgt


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2015)

Ja, ich bin schwer begeistert  Mir kommt nichts mehr anderes ins Haus. Bzw. unter den CPU-Kühler


----------



## schrippi (26. August 2015)

Kommt hier jemand aus Dresden und hat noch welche da ? Ansonsten Wo bekomme ich es her ?


----------



## minicoopers (26. August 2015)

Mittlerweile gibt es die Paste bei mehreren Händlern. U.a. Caseking,    Mindfactory und Alternate


----------



## Andregee (26. August 2015)

Teufelszeug. 4 Grad weniger auf meiner 7970 Dual X bei 400rpm weniger. Auf die ursprüngliche Drehzahl wie mit der arctic mx 4 gebracht, sind es dann 7-8 Grad weniger


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. April 2016)

Ich bin zwar spät dran mit meinem Post, aber ich habe mir heute die Hydronaut bestellt  Da ich nur positives über die Paste gehört habe bin ich sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich die dann auch mal ordern..


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

Ich habe mir die Kryonaut zugelegt, weil meine PK 3 alle war. Ein Temperaturunterschied konnte ich bei der CPU nicht ausmachen, trotzdem bin ich begeistert, da sie sich sehr gut verteilen lässt (persönliche Meinung).


----------



## -H1N1- (23. September 2016)

Gibt es mittlerweile schon Info´s zur Haltbarkeit (Stichwort Austrocknung bei geöffneter Spritze)?


----------



## safetyfirst1 (29. Juni 2017)

Sollte man die wlp wirklich mit diesem Aufsatz auftragen oder ist die "Tropf" bzw. die "Über Kreuz"-Variante hier dennoch besser?


----------



## v3nom (29. Juni 2017)

Ich finde die Kryonaut super zäh und habe diese immer mit einem kleinen Spachtel verteilt.
Der Aufsatz "schluckt" leider etwas WLP. Da sollte man nach dem auftragen gucken ob man die WLP in dem Aufsatz nachher zurücksaugen kann.


----------



## maCque (1. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es zu den Minus Pads eigentlich auch vernünftige Tests? Habe bisher nur so Wald und Wiesen Empfehlungen in irgendwelchen OC-Freds gefunden, die nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend waren.


----------

